# mass gaining on megavol



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

i am trying to gain some weight with the help of megavol. my weight is 9 and half stone it has been that way for a while and wont shift i have done many other prohormones in the time i have been at the gym.

i am going to be useing along side it:

Bodybuilding Warehouse Maltodextrin

Nutrisport 90+ Protein Powder

Taurine

Competitive Edge Cycle Assist

Chaparral Labs Megavol

i will be starting on monday doing a 3 week cycle of megavol. Fingers crossed i should gain some mass and keep it.

il be training tri s and shoulders on monday

tuesday: cardio

wednesday: chest and abs

thursday: bk and bi s

friday:legs

staurday: rest

sunday: rest

il add some start pics as soon as possable.


----------



## u2mr2 (Sep 17, 2007)

Can you post your diet please?


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

You need to make sure your eating enough quality food mate so post up the diet and let us have a look


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

BEFORE BREAKFAST

shake (mix in full fat milk)

1 banana

BREAKFAST

3 ham and chease omlettes

MORNING SNACK

Maltodextrin shake

LUNCH

2 chicken breast sandwiches

baked potato with tuna and salad

PREWORKOUT

Taurine

apple

POSTWORKOUT

90+ plus shake doubled up

Maltodextrin shake

DINNER

steak

large potato

salad

it would take me age to write up all my week of food but that is a ruff idear of my diet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

No offence mate but that's a shot diet


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> No offence mate but that's a shot diet


No offence mate but that's a sh1t diet, if your at 9.5 stone after many ph cycles, something's wrong, and it's your diet, how many kcals is that?


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Looking at your diet I would thought you would weigh more but it's hard to tell without knowing the calories. Are you skipping meals some days? If you are not gaining weight you need to eat more. It's that simple. No excuses, just eat more calories.

At 9.5 stone I don't think pro-hormones are your answer. I think you would be better to follow a simple 3 day split like a push,pull,legs routine or a full body routine twice a week.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

BEFORE BREAKFAST

shake with water

1 banana

BREAKFAST

6 eggs, 130g oats

MORNING SNACK

100g brown rice, 150g mince, broccoli

LUNCH

100g brown rice, 150g chicken, green beans

PREWORKOUT

Whey and oats

POSTWORKOUT

90+ plus shake doubled up

Maltodextrin shake

DINNER

steak

large potato

salad

PRE-BED

6 eggs or shake with milk

You'll gain nicely with that mate, especially with megavol, good luck!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

cheers for the input but i have done the push,pull,legs routine and also the full body twice a week found what i am doing at the moment helping more than the other ones i have tryed i have been training for 2 year hardly missed anytime out off the gym so i think i tryed alot off stuff but that is my opinion. but you guys are right my bigest fult is with my diet which i will sort before my cycle monday


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Good man


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

having trouble starting because they have not sent megavol and they are out of Competitive Edge Cycle Assist which they said they had it in when i ordered it  but will start as soon as i get them in next couple of days fingers crossed.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I ate roughly 4500cals/300g+ protein on superdrol and gained a solid stone of muscle and had ridiculous strength gains.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Also, what's your PCT like?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

i started megavol yesterday yet to feel the effects while i was workingout. had a good session tho i started on 20mg then on the last week il do 30mg to max gaining!!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

no1dnbhead said:


> i started megavol yesterday yet to feel the effects while i was workingout. had a good session tho i started on 20mg then on the last week il do 30mg to max gaining!!


Consider upping the dose to 30mg in the 3rd and 4th weeks, because if you have any side effects they will rear their ugly head by the end of the 2nd week

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

what sides did you get from it?


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

i wrote it up after i did it and here is the thread mate:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/109271-m-drol-results.html


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

i was in a car accident on the way to the gym yesterday night. but i will be back to training tonight il load pics up to night for before and during!!.


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

i did tri s and shoulders tonight i can feel it has kicked in cuz the pump is f**ked. i stuck to about 5 to 6 sets heavy weight did a some drop sets hear and there just to add to the pump. cant wait to train back and bi s tomra im going to hit the dead lifts till i pass out  . i have also gained 3 pounds from a change in diet and megavol, hard training also i havent noticed any sides as of yet.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice, I think I'll try this next!


----------

